# Please Help Id



## Alfred (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi, could anyone ID this specie? thanks 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B41w06ITNtnaRGt2eXZ2Mm02U01HTmQ3c2ZRZExQRTd3U0dr/view?usp=sharing[/media]
[media]https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B41w06ITNtnaNG5WTkRGVWt6R2lmRFRfUDVUbmdUWXNpYU5R/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Appears to be Pygocentrus piraya


----------



## Alfred (Oct 12, 2017)

Ægir said:


> Appears to be Pygocentrus piraya


i thought that but i wasn't sure, thanks


----------

